# ABS, Traction Control, Power Steering, Air bag, Parking brake lights on (christmas tree)



## Attic cat (Sep 28, 2016)

Recently I got a Christmas tree of lights on my dash... ABS, Traction Control, Power Steering, Air bag, Parking brake.. I scanned the car it said it was rear wheel sensor driver side rear so I changed it out with an auto zone sensor.. but the lights did not turn off.. I found someone that has a vagcom and tried to reset the codes for me but they will not reset... here is the scan results to see if anyone can help. thanks 


Sunday,02,October,2016,10:34:16:31243
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.0.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160803 DS255
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWHN7AN9CE551302 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWHN7AN9CE551302 Mileage: 135140km-83972miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 997 029 K HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 1515 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 07684 002 1048576
VCID: 3F8DB1F86E07B7BA99-806A

1 Fault Found:
053271 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for ABS Brakes 
U1017 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 135140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.02
Time: 09:57:37

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 99.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

Readiness: 1010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 3509 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001111040532
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 25410390EC9B0D6AF3-8070

1 Fault Found:
18255 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1847 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 134964 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.09.27
Time: 20:57:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 AF HW: 3AA 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C2 450M V4E8 0023 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000005014396
Coding: 0004495
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 71E927C068D311CA5F-8024

1 Fault Found:
03841 - RPM Sensor Rear Left: Incorrect Signal 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 232
Mileage: 135140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.02
Time: 10:01:42

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Voltage: 13.50 V
Bin. Bits: 00011111
Count: 156
Hex Value: 0x0000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 FE HW: 5K0 907 044 FE
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 73E52DC8DACF23DAAD-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 H HW: 3AA 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ47 H+ 421 0464 
Revision: BC421001 
Coding: 000000000000000000980225B400840440517C8841600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3F8DB1F8AE07B7BA99-806A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 06091 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 211111 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02302A

2 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 108818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.05
Time: 11:19:07

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF

02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 108818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.05
Time: 11:19:07

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 23016000 Serial number: 003JZPNU8UZ- 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4B9595282ABF1B1A05-801E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 000000000073DX

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0012.10.110000300000850002ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 850002ÿ†6332MTS683913011 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 13011 ÿ†6342MTS611093011 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 93011 ÿ†6351HTS60IOO0AKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: O0AKR ÿ†6361HTS654QHV9KJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: HV9KJ ÿ†63727TS6T9OC0AKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: C0AKR ÿ†63827TS6A9OC0AKR ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: C0AKR ÿ

1 Fault Found:
03551 - Functional Restriction of Seat Occupied Recognition 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 135140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.02
Time: 09:59:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111116200272
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 6BD535A882FFFB1A65-803E

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 T HW: 3C8 920 970 T
Component: KOMBI H04 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW25.rod
VCID: 3D71CBF0AC0BA5AA8B-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1620 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 101111F1003777
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3979DFE0B023998AA7-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0400 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 55422 001 1048576
VCID: 377DD9D846378FFA51-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661347104 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 29590FA04083290AD7-807C

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 232
Mileage: 135140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.02
Time: 10:32:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L7315011
Coding: 04000402040000A6000F
Shop #: WSC 62613 666 28888
VCID: 2D51FBB0746B352A3B-8078

2 Faults Found:
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 15
Mileage: 112714 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.25
Time: 22:06:44

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 231
Mileage: 120328 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0529 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0003858774
Coding: 0004BF
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 6DD13BB0BCEBF52A7B-8038

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D HW: 3C8 959 795 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0501 
Serial number: 00000002575085 
Coding: 000498

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 M HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 1002 
Revision: 1AH03734 Serial number: 00113160220801
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C77C6F47F11ACA2BC-8068

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 232
Mileage: 120011 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.04.27
Time: 19:43:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 1611 /min
Speed: 72.0 km/h
(no units): 7.0
Voltage: 14.20 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0634 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1B910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E087801
Shop #: WSC 55422 001 1048576
VCID: 377DD9D846378FFA51-8062

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1620 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 101111F1003777
Coding: 01030108
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 6FED21B8BEE7073A49-803A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H04 0054 
Serial number: 144700069260 
Coding: 000006

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 A HW: 3AA 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 004 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0529 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0003883361
Coding: 0004BE
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: 6ED33CBCB1ED0E3242-803A

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D HW: 3C8 959 794 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0501 
Serial number: 00000002564579 
Coding: 000498

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 G HW: 3AA 907 801 G
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-64783 0009 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000430914
Coding: 0022157
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3561D3D05C3B7DEA43-8060

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 232
Mileage: 120011 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.04.27
Time: 19:43:43

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.10 V
Count: 104
Speed: 72.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1260
Hex Value: 0x0004
Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 684 E HW: 3C0 035 684 E
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L7315011
Coding: 04000402040000A6000F
Shop #: WSC 62613 666 28888
VCID: 2D51FBB0746B352A3B-8078

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 231
Mileage: 120328 km
Time Indication: 0

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 15
Mileage: 112714 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.25
Time: 22:06:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 D HW: 3AA 907 273 D
Component: RDKBERU30 H09 0010 
Serial number: 10000000076144
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003012
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_VW36.rod
VCID: 3561D3D0943B7DEA43-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0040 
Revision: 00H09000 Serial number: 525PA8-J141596
Coding: 0100008
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 67DD49985617DF7A01-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 E HW: 5K0 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661301553
Coding: 0A10040000010100
Shop #: WSC 62613 666 28888
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 275D09985E971F7AC1-8072

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:04)--------------------------


----------

